# Chat Room



## beauty_in_the_sai (Apr 14, 2005)

I think you guys should put a chat room on here. That'd be awesome. So many martial artists talking firsthand! A martial art chat room is just what the net needs!artyon:


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6488


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 14, 2005)

We had a chat room long ago here at MT.

I believe a  New Chat room will be installed for Supporting Members in the near future.  

Welcome to MT 


~Tess


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

The old chat room was unstable, I think. Maybe we'll get a new one!


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

supporting members only? Then the same people would only talk to the same people. And I don't say that because I'm a non-supporting member - I plan to become one very soon. But still.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 14, 2005)

Part of the 'Perks' to becoming a Supporting member Samantha.. Incentives


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The old chat room was unstable, I think. Maybe we'll get a new one!


The chat room was unstable?... or the people that were in it?


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

hahaha, nalia, thats funny.

Tess, what I meant was, I mean, there really arnt that many supporting members are there? the room'll be empty most of the time, compared to how it would be if everyone used it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 14, 2005)

Samantha,

We have a Premium Club for Supporting Members and it's 'Hopping'  Mostly chatty types so there's alot that goes on behind the scenes that only the SM get to see~!

There's quite a few of them.. go to the bottom of MT index and look at 'View Forum Leaders'  scroll down to Supporting Members and you'll see most of them, Some prefer to remain anonymous and don't have their names in Bold red 


Lisa.. Touche'  *G*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2005)

Just passing through...v.busy day.

- Old chatroom had some security and stability issues.
- I have the new software in hand.  I need to do a major upgrade to MT (take me a weekend) before I install and integrate it.  I've been meaning to do this for a while now, but have been unable to dedicate that size block of time.
- Most new features are made available to Supporting Members only due to the extra work required and the fact they are the ones supporting the expansion of the site. Currently only $12 a year, it adds a whole new batch of features to MT.
- There are as of right now 119 supporting members.  Some are anonymous, and a few  (about a dozen) are comped due to other considerations.


Sigh...back to graphic design....


----------



## dubljay (Apr 14, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Just passing through...v.busy day.
> 
> - Old chatroom had some security and stability issues.
> - I have the new software in hand. I need to do a major upgrade to MT (take me a weekend) before I install and integrate it. I've been meaning to do this for a while now, but have been unable to dedicate that size block of time.
> ...


 [Sarcasm]
 Geeze Bob you mean you arent going to stay up all night to update the features of martial talk?  Slacking off are you?[/sarcasm]

 Honestly I don't know how you keep this place in order


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2005)

In all seriousness....I used to do just that.  I've been blessed with a reliable and active staff now that lets me actually relax abit now...and focus on the other 35 oars I have in the water. LOL!  I'm focusing on technical issues now (the fun geeky stuff) and minimal administration, which has allowed my blood pressure to drop from "Yer Dead" to "Seek Help".  I hope to someday get it to "You Need A Vacation".


----------



## dubljay (Apr 14, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I've been blessed with a reliable and active staff now that lets me actually relax abit now...and focus on the other 35 oars I have in the water. LOL!


 that much going on all my oars would be on the same side of the boat and I would just be going in circles.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> The chat room was unstable?... or the people that were in it?


 Well, I did have my own personal psychiatrist there.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well, I did have my own personal psychiatrist there.


 *psstt... she is not really a doctor, haven't we been over this?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

For 5 cents a session, I expect the best!


----------

